# western unimount pro plow controller wiring



## kylem9786 (Jan 12, 2012)

One of my trucks has the joystick control and I am upgrading to the touch pad style. When they wired the truck they clipped the plastic connector off the wiring harness, i assume to make getting it through the firewall easier. So the joystick is hard wired to the harness and the new controller has an extra wire and a few different colors not sure what goes where on the harness. Secondly, is there something with a ground in the engine compartment that needs to be changed?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm trying to make heads or tales about the "extra wire" ...? There shouldn't be, there are 6 in total, assuming that this is for a straight blade. As far as the connector, the installer should be shot. What your going to have to do is cut your new cord on the controller, and use butt connectors to wire it into the control harness under the dash. Just match the colors together and connect away. 

No on the ground, the system is setup to ground out at certain.....intersections of the wiring. What color is that extra wire?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I take that back, there is actually a repair end for this. Part number 27070 (fisher #, Western should be the same.).

Here is the install guide to get an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## kylem9786 (Jan 12, 2012)

The extra wire is orange, is it for illumination? When i cut the connector off the new pad black and white were together and the old joystick had black and white wired seperatly. Im confused.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Possibly a v plow harness hard wired to a straight blade controller? Rather than buy the adapter they saved the $25 by *****ing up the harness. If you have 7 wires on the harness i'm willing to bet that's the case. If it was me i would do as Ryan suggested and just cut the 6 pin plug off the new controller and splice it on the harness again.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't cut it, buy the repair end listed in my last post. No sense hacking it.

How many wires are there on the controller itself in total, and what color. Do you have a straight blade?


----------



## kylem9786 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for the help, went to the dealer and got the repair kit for the harness. I have it wired up but I think i blew a fuse my first time around doing the guess and check method. I'm going to pull it in the shop this morning before I have to go out this afternoon. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

There shouldn't be any extra wires unless that controller is meant for a V plow. It should be just 6 wires as long as it's a strait blade. You can either buy the Western repair harness and splice it in, or you can buy just the 6 pin plug @ Radio Shack which runs for about $3.00. Just don't mix up the male and female ends of the plug. If memory serves me correctly, the truck side is the female connector & the controller's plug is the male.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow Commandor;1414031 said:


> There shouldn't be any extra wires unless that controller is meant for a V plow. It should be just 6 wires as long as it's a strait blade. You can either buy the Western repair harness and splice it in, or you can buy just the 6 pin plug @ Radio Shack which runs for about $3.00. Just don't mix up the male and female ends of the plug. If memory serves me correctly, the truck side is the female connector & the controller's plug is the male.


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

